# best multi vitamin for 3 yr old?



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

i would really rather not give my son vitamins, but i am sensing that he is not getting all that he needs. He is a great eater, and we eat almost anything except for dairy really. no milk, some yogurt, and he doesnt like cheese.

so i am interested in all the basic vitamins, plus calcium, magnesium, d3, and possibly a smaller percentage of iron as he was always on the low end, but never showed big symptoms of low iron.

i would also prefer organic, no additives etc, no sugar...

chewable, powder or liquid is fine. looking for something really magical for his body


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

My kids take Yummy Bears Organic Multi's, and Carlson 4000IU D Drops. I feel it's a good combo.


----------



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

bumping again, as I am still looking for something i like a year later









I've heard Thorne and Shaklee are good, but I'm really interested in whole food/green superfood supplements with nutrients in a multivitamin.

And still the little bit of iron in it would be great.

thank you!


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

My absolute favorite vitamins for a young child are the Nordic Naturals http://www.amazon.com/Nordic-Naturals-Berries-Flavored-chewables/dp/B0024J4ZME/ref=sr_1_8?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1332333570&sr=1-8 Nordic Berries.


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

I give DD Garden of Life kids chewables and fermented cod liver oil. The GOL from amazon, the FCLO from livesuperfoods


----------



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks for the suggestion, looks great! except for that added sugar does anybody use one that doesnt have any sugar additives etc?


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

Ugh I know I actually contacted GOL about the added sugar, they of course blew me off and dismissed my concern... Maybe these? http://www.amazon.com/Megafood-Kids-One-Daily-tablets/dp/B004KU4TMG/ref=cm_rdp_product They are not chewables, meant to be swallowed, but you could crush it up and put it in food/drinks?

We dont take vitamins during summer because we eat fresh foods from the garden, raw milk kefir, etc, there is such an abundance of fresh healthy foods that I dont think we need them. We do take the fermented cod liver oil year round tho, thats sort of a supplement I guess, but anyway I only give vitamins in the winter and spring before we start getting local food to fill in some of the gaps from a less than perfect diet.


----------



## EarthyMamaofDaisy (Aug 14, 2006)

We just switched from GoL to the Right Foods Kids Complete. They are really tiny and my kids are able to swallow them. They are whole food based. We also use cinnamon flavored fermented cod liver oil which my kids hate, but they begrudgingly eat.


----------



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

thank you earthymama! these look great! is it a capsule? i know it says small enough to swallow, im just not sure my almost 4 year old would be able to.


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vermontgirl*
> 
> My absolute favorite vitamins for a young child are the Nordic Naturals http://www.amazon.com/Nordic-Naturals-Berries-Flavored-chewables/dp/B0024J4ZME/ref=sr_1_8?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1332333570&sr=1-8 Nordic Berries.


These would be my choice too except DD will not touch them! She says "I HATE them." Strangely she loves their almost identical looking (but not tasting gummi fish oils. Sigh.


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

I am interested in the GOL but they say for 4 and up. Why? So many do. My DD just turned 3. I never gave her a multi before (I don't take one either) but she is getting so picky that I want to give her a multi until this stage is over. We always give fish oil, vitamin D drops (Carlson's) and probiotics (Udos infant and toddler) but the multis I am having a hard time with. She hates both brands I bought so far and this is becoming expensive!


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

The two she hates are Natures Plus and Nordic Naturals chewables...


----------



## colsxjack (Dec 9, 2009)

We give 2.75yr old DD Natures Plus Animal Parade Chewable. It has whole food concentrates and are sweetened with xylitol.

We also have started giving her the Natures Plus Animal Parade Kid Greenz. They are lightly sweetened with fructose.

And we give her a daily dose of FCLO. And also some cell salts and Natural Calm, a calcium/magnesium supplement.

I just started her on the greenz because she has been refusing veggies.

The other stuff she has been taking for a couple of months. We are seeing a real improvement in her. She seems less sensitive to foods (such as dairy and berries), and her hair is growing and less dry and her skin is less dry too.


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

I wish she would take Natures Plus. Those are the same ones I tried and failed many times with her. I'm totally bummed she will not eat them. Any other ideas that aren't Natures Plus or Nordic Naturals?


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

Oh, I didn't see the post on the top about the Yummy Bears. I looked it up and it also says for over 4. Why? Do you see any reason a 3 y/o couldn't take them? She eats other gummy things (Annies fruit bunnies) occasionally so I don't worry about choking if that is the reason...


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Yummy Bears are quite tasty in all forms. We use their C and D/Calcium but buy the cheaper Whole Foods prviate label for general consumption. I don't think you'll have any problem with them.

I take them too when I can't deal with prenatals.


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

The GOL muti says to give 2 of them daily, and for 4 and up. I give 1 daily to me 2yr old. No problems. I dont know why it says for age 4, a lot of them do. Maybe there is some regulation that we dont know about, who knows, but I dont see why you couldnt give a whole foods multi to a 2 or 3yr old.

Also, if you started giving fermented cod liver oil, you could eliminate the fish oil and D drops, because the FCLO is like both of those in 1! Plus it has vitamin A  We really like it!


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

I think they say 2 and up because gummies are considered a choking hazard


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I like NOW Foods chewables. I have been giving them to DD since she was 2.


----------



## chachamama (Feb 11, 2012)

I give my 3 yr old son Rainbow Light Kids One Multisatrs, and Nordic Naturals Children's DHA. He loves both, and often asks for the 2 seconds after he opens his eyes in the morning. I really like both of these companies and recommend both.


----------



## veggielovr (Mar 13, 2012)

I know this thread was started quite awhile back, but I came across it while looking for ideas for a children's multi chewable for my 2 yr old. I thought I would chime in with a recommendation of my own -- it is a powdered greens by Amazing Grass. Their children's blend is so good. My friend's son is the pickiest kid I have ever known and when she mixes this stuff with almond milk he asks for more. They do use some cane sugar extract, but I know they also have an adult version of the chocolate that does not use any sweeteners, but has mint. I think it tastes great.


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

We do Garden of Life because I really feel like their stuff is more bio-available. I also give her Green Pastures CLO.

I get the sugar concern, but my daughter is five and she goes to kindergarten and we eat out occasionally, she goes to friend's houses etc, so there's going to be sugar in small doses- I can't freak out about it. She's still enormously healthy.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Mercola's website sells on for kids with only 1g of sugar. He also has a store on Amazon. Haven't come across any kid ratings of these those - that's always most of the battle.

In case you're not familiar with his site, he is a doctor who runs a site about natural health. He also sells many products so just keep that in mind when you look at some of his recommendations. I still find it a good read though. From what I've read on comments about his products, they usually rate well in reviews.


----------

